# heirloom baby bib pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thought some might enjoy this pattern

heirloom baby bib pattern

http://megan.cc/CrochetBib/pattern.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks pretty, thanks for the link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If ever one of our two kids decides to have a baby, I'll make this.

Thank you.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

would be perfect addition to a christening gown. It's beautiful


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, too pretty for a bib! Perfect for a nice occasion! Thanks!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Way too beautiful to get strained spinach on it. I'd make it anyway, if I could crochet.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Love it, thank you. Although I'm not a great crocheter, and I don't have babies handy, I'd love to try it, but the thought of pureed carrots on it would give me a stroke


mombr4 said:


> thought some might enjoy this pattern
> 
> heirloom baby bib pattern
> 
> http://megan.cc/CrochetBib/pattern.html


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought it was pretty, don't crochet either but thought I would pass it on to others.

Have several others that are knit which I will post links to for others to enjoy as I can.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gina said:


> Way too beautiful to get strained spinach on it. I'd make it anyway, if I could crochet.





Celt Knitter said:


> ... the thought of pureed carrots on it would give me a stroke


Then, could you please tell me why anyone crafts _anything_ intended for use on or near a baby?? Sooner or later, absolutely EVERY item of clothing, blanket, and piece of furniture around a baby will get spit up upon, peed upon, and (possibly) pooed upon. If anyone who has raised an infant says otherwise, that person is a roaring liar! ... Or maybe the kid was raised naked in a tropical jungle.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Then, could you please tell me why anyone crafts _anything_ intended for use on or near a baby?? Sooner or later, absolutely EVERY item of clothing, blanket, and piece of furniture around a baby will get spit up upon, peed upon, and (possibly) pooed upon. If anyone who has raised an infant says otherwise, that person is a roaring liar! ... Or maybe the kid was raised naked in a tropical jungle.


Well said.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful. I don't crochet...............yet ;-)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I sell these at Market all the time but they are labor intensive to say the least. And of course wash well so at least Moms feel they can use them! They are a slow night at work project!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I sell these at Market all the time but they are labor intensive to say the least. And of course wash well so at least Moms feel they can use them! They are a slow night at work project!!


Can we see photos of any of the ones you make??


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

It would make a beautiful christening bib, to be passed down for generations....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Can we see photos of any of the ones you make??


Will have to find the box of baby stuff, posted some old pics of Market but no bibs in them, darn. Made some in white, pink, pale mint and this year am doing deep fuchsia and dark turquoise too! Maybe I will finish one tonight! They really are very washable, and pretty dressy for special times.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Will have to find the box of baby stuff, posted some old pics of Market but no bibs in them, darn. Made some in white, pink, pale mint and this year am doing *deep fuchsia and dark turquoise* too! Maybe I will finish one tonight! They really are very washable, and pretty dressy for special times.


And the darker colours have the added bonus of camouflaging eventual stains!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And the darker colours have the added bonus of camouflaging eventual stains!


One that is really cute is a tuxedo bib! Works for both boy and girl just by leaving off a ruffle and using black buttons down the front. I do want to make that cute tuxedo sweater. And if I could find camo crochet thread I would sell dozens of those! Anyone? Well off to work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> ... if I could find camo crochet thread I would sell dozens of those! Anyone? Well off to work.


I haven't tried it, but if crochet thread can be over-dyed, there are (or were, the last time I bought any) variegated crochet and tatting threads. I'll bet - _if_ mercerized thread can take home-dying - you could make your own camouflage thread!


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Think I will have to make that one. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Perhaps this bib is meant for "looks" only as in when the baby is dressed up for an occasion and you change the bib when they are actually ready to eat?? :?:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks. Love this pattern.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Having had 4 children, one of whom is severely disabled, I have experienced all of these accidents many times. Almost every item of clothing they had I either knitted or sewed until their teen years. I learned to be quite philosophical about the accidents because they and I liked the garments. Some stuff was for special occasions and others were for daily use so I chose the yarns based on what I could afford and what was practical. To be honest, I had more problems with the sweaters I knitted for my husband....frequently oil spattered and burnt. However, since he loves his sweaters, it is worth the effort and he reciprocates in other ways, especially encouraging the huge stash on 2 continents. I had a part-time job and was studying at university full time for most of those years as well. I'm neither a liar nor nuts but I do have very high energy levels, and, like most women, an ability to multitask!


Jessca-Jean said:


> Then, could you please tell me why anyone crafts _anything_ intended for use on or near a baby?? Sooner or later, absolutely EVERY item of clothing, blanket, and piece of furniture around a baby will get spit up upon, peed upon, and (possibly) pooed upon. If anyone who has raised an infant says otherwise, that person is a roaring liar! ... Or maybe the kid was raised naked in a tropical jungle.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

That is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing the find.


----------

